# Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt



## AndreLinken (18. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Starttermin für die Neuverfilmung ist bekannt*


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2019)

Naja mal sehen. An dem Stoff sind schon einige gescheitert. Aber vielleicht packt es endlich mal einer ansatzweise, den Stoff umzusetzen.


----------



## Alreech (18. Februar 2019)

Zuviel Handlung für's Kino, eine TV Serie würde mehr Sinn machen.


----------



## ribald (18. Februar 2019)

Ich würde viel lieber mal David Lynchs Originalfassung sehen :/


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2019)

ribald schrieb:


> Ich würde viel lieber mal David Lynchs Originalfassung sehen :/



Du meinst die Langfassung? 
Ich glaube die habe ich sogar, ist auf der Dune Doppel-DVD mit drauf allerdings in sehr bescheidener Qualität. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, soviel spannender oder informativer war die aber auch nicht.


----------



## REMO1 (19. Februar 2019)

Schauen und staunen:
Jodorowsky’s Dune
https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/078721-000-A/jodorowsky-s-dune/

Da bekommt man auch gleich die Anwort, warum Disney und Co, uns immer das gleiche und meistens auch noch schlechter serviert.( Finde ich...  )


----------



## ribald (19. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du meinst die Langfassung?
> Ich glaube die habe ich sogar, ist auf der Dune Doppel-DVD mit drauf allerdings in sehr bescheidener Qualität. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, soviel spannender oder informativer war die aber auch nicht.



Ja, genau die meine ich, müsste so 3,5 Stunden lang sein.


----------



## ribald (19. Februar 2019)

REMO1 schrieb:


> Schauen und staunen:
> Jodorowsky’s Dune
> https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/078721-000-A/jodorowsky-s-dune/
> 
> Da bekommt man auch gleich die Anwort, warum Disney und Co, uns immer das gleiche und meistens auch noch schlechter serviert.( Finde ich...  )



Sehr interessante Dokumentation. Danke dafür ;D


----------



## REMO1 (20. Februar 2019)

Bitte schön...


----------



## Alreech (23. Februar 2019)

REMO1 schrieb:


> Schauen und staunen:
> Jodorowsky’s Dune
> https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/078721-000-A/jodorowsky-s-dune/
> 
> Da bekommt man auch gleich die Anwort, warum Disney und Co, uns immer das gleiche und meistens auch noch schlechter serviert.( Finde ich...  )



Jodorowsky ?
Wer die Meta Barone kennt weis das der Typ einen gewaltigen Dachschaden hat...


----------



## McDrake (24. Februar 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Jodorowsky ?
> Wer die Meta Barone kennt weis das der Typ einen gewaltigen Dachschaden hat...


Ich liebe John Difool


----------

